# Electrolux ICON Exeperience?



## devildrummer (May 20, 2006)

OK, so I'm building my new house and I'm looking for the appliances to stock, yup, same intro you've all read 1000 times.
The traditional answer has been 'use the search feature...'. Tried that and saw nothing on any Electrolux ICON appliances. I'm specifically looking at the following models (all PRO series):
E30EW85EPS Double Oven (was told by salesperson this was made by Dacor BTW)
E23C578EPS Fridge
EDW5505EPS Dishwasher
E36WV60EPS Hood (also looking at a Wolf here but I didn't get the model number, it's a chimney style with three fan speeds and three light settings)
E36GC75ESS Cooktop
I REALLY liked the look, feel and features of the ovens but I'm skeptical given NO traffic on this brand. Is it reliable? Is it worth the cash or are there better brands in the same ballpark cost I should be considering?
Any help is greatly appreciated.

-Sam


----------



## devildrummer (May 20, 2006)

Really.....no one?

-Sam


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Sam,
I just don't have any info on the Electrolux, I'll ask around though.
If you have the extra funds put your exhaust motor on the roof for the chimeny vent. The kitchen is so quiet.
pan


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

If you are interested in the roof-mounted fan, take a look at www.grainger.com. They're an industrial-supply house nationwide. Your contractor would probably have to buy it, but they have many hundreds of fans of all kinds.

Mike


----------

